# Afghanistan screw up.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

China Joe is trying to blame everyone for the Afgan mess. They had a 150 passenger plane with 600 people on it. People falling from wings to their death. People found dead in the landing gear, and 10,000 Americans left behind. Joe says Americans may not have priority to get out. The Taliban is going door to door and killing people who are westerners or helped westerners. Trump had an agreement for withdrawal and not one American was killed in his last 11 months in office. 
Today Biden read a statement that he stands squarely behind his decision, took no questions, and went back on vacation. I wonder what our old liberal members think of this terrible leadership? They say they value women. Don't they understand that the women we educated will be beheaded?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Sound of Silence...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Jimmy Carter and oBongo and both looking like winners now. China joe is the worst elected official I have ever studied. Bring back the mean tweets... PLEASE


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing you will start to see more of is this....

THE MEDIA BLAMING TRUMP or SAYING.... TRUMP WAS WITHDRAWING TOO.

So yes they are correct but like what Plainsman stated was under Trump the Taliban had to follow certain things or the withdrawal was going to stop and force was going to happen....ie: Air strikes, troops staying, etc. Under Joe... he stopped that plan and just withdrew. So again you will see the media lie and distort the Trump.

But yes... Trump was planning all along a withdrawal but it was measured with certain things the Taliban had to do inorder for the withdrawal process. The Biden administration has since day 1 been trying to "undo" everything Trump did even if it was a good thing. BTW... Look at what they did with "drug" prices. You know Trump did have some things that made diabetic drugs and others cheaper... But Biden stopped that. The pipeline to keep us not dependent on other countries oil.... Now Biden is begging OPEC to pump more oil and what not... there is more and more of this stuff. It is when one political party just blindly trying to "undo" what the previous admin did... even the good things. Most of what Trump undid that Obama admin put in place was "bad" things. You know... Taxes, the mandate, etc.

I could go on and on with this... but dont want to hijack this thread.

But yes... it is a complete mess and as of now... the Taliban is "allowing" people to leave. We will see how long that lasts. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thenationalpulse.com/exclusive/ ... onse-plan/

TAKE THIS WITH A GRAIN OF SALT BECAUSE WHERE IT CAME FROM.... But if TRUE shouldn't this be grounds for "impeachment"????

This article talks about how Bidens State Dept cancelled a trump era crisis response "plan" that would not let another Bengazhi happen.

Like I stated... This administration along with many Dem's want to cancel anything Trump did in spite even though he did do some good things. This is the world we are living in. BTW... Trump can't tweet but yet the Taliban can... Let that sink in!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Though this is a train wreck, it always was going to be a train wreck when we left. We do need to get out of there and let them figure it out.

Biden, did figure out a way to make this worse some how. He manages to screw up so bad that you cannot unscrew it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While the plan to pull out was not hidden it seems like someone must have leaked the schedule. The Taliban was able to react and move way to fast not to know what was going on.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> While the plan to pull out was not hidden it seems like someone must have leaked the schedule. The Taliban was able to react and move way to fast not to know what was going on.


That just goes to show that we wasted all of the lives and money trying to teach animals how to be civilized.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump told the Taliban to let people leave peacefully or we would return with no mercy. Biden canned that plan. I have a hard time believing people are this stupid. Remember Oama giving what 160 billion in American cash to Iran. Obama spit in Israel's face and so has Biden. We wonder who is really running this country and it sure looks like Obama has his finger in the mix. Thinking these people are not stupid then what. I have to ask myself if the new plan was to arm the Taliban, leave Americans in Afghanistan, then pay what $500 billion to get them back? I think we have a closet Muslim pulling strings in the Whitehouse.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The problem was the Biden "S" canned Trumps plan. He closed the wrong air field! Plus they dont "fear/respect" him like they did with Trump....

Yes the media and others will talk about "TRUMP" was going to withdraw Troops too.... but he had stipulations and also they feared what would happen if they didn't listen. You know like back in school... you knew the teachers you could get away with things and the ones you DARED not to. Same situation here. This is showing the whole country how WEAK this administration is.



> That just goes to show that we wasted all of the lives and money trying to teach animals how to be civilized.


This is correct for the past 4 presidents or even longer. I think it might have even started back with Clinton.... the conflict. This just shows you that a "Afgan National" army will never work unless they have someone there to "control" it. Like an outside country. You know.... still having troops around. It is scary the videos we are seeing and the testimony we are hearing about US troops trying to "train" them.

It reminds me of the movie the "Last Samuri" that had Tom Cruise in it. Tom's character is "hired" to be an advisor to a Japanese army to fight against the "samuri". He tries to "train" soilders and they had no clue how to do anything... and they keep trying to train them... well the "samuri" run right thru them.

The "afgans" are not ready to have their own army/millitary. There are too many "tribal" type disputes and what not. No clear "leadership" or "direction". Is why they will fall to the Taliban or any other group. Or they will just "give" up and join that group. It is what basically happened. Is part of the reason you are seeing the Taliban with more US weapons.

Anyways... it is a HUGE screw up by Biden and his Advisors (the generals and millitary) for not trying to follow Trumps plan of exit. LIke I have taked about... Trump had good stuff in place and all this Administration has done since DAY 1 is try to cancel everything Trump did. They are even trying to cancel the fact that he pushed to have the vaccine to market. Think about it... they are not even giving him credit for this. Check out what I talked about in another thread regaurding the shot. How nobody will talk about the most "unvaccinated" group isn't MAGA people..... it is People of Color. Because they dont trust the government with this type of stuff because of the past. Also the states "lagging" in the shots are the ones with over 25% black population. But nobody wants to talk about that. Or the fact that before the election and what not... Harris, Biden, Pelosi, etc all said "WE WONT TAKE THE SHOT IF IT IS APPROVED BY THIS PRESIDENT".... yeah the media forgot about all of that didn't they. :bop:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It will get MUCH WORSE in the next month...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know liberals will call my thoughts conspiracy theory, but that has simply become a form of name calling when you can't debate. Anyway, I have a suspicion. Remember the billions Obama gave Iran? Remember how disrespectful Obama was of Iran? Biden was his vice president. Obama unlike other presidents stayed in Washington. Just how close in ideology are these two, and what is the magnitude of influence Obama has now? Biden doesn't know what planet he is on, and someone else is calling the shots.

Bengazi was all a lie, and later it comes to light that our CIA was gun running to the Muslims. Hillary and Obama let people die to cover their tracks.

So is anything different today. With all the advisors are they all really this stupid? Are they so partisan they are willing to sacrifice lives to do it different than Trump? That's certainly plausible given the child like vindictivness of liberals, but I suspect something more sinister. Perhaps their plan is going perfectly. The Taliban is better armed than ever, and shortly they will have enough hostages to demand hundreds of billions of U S dollars. Perhaps a trillion to further degrade the economy and further the socialist cause. They took a lot of ridicule for the cash to Iran, but this is an accident right? Riiiiiggghht.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What is scary right now is the stuff we are hearing...

1. the USA gave the taliban info on which people are USA or AFGAN people to let thru.

- YOu know that the taliban said that they will murder families of people who helped the USA...

2. That we dont know "how many" people are stuck in afghanistan.
- really.. but yet we can give names and stuff to the tabliban

3. ISIS resurgence happening in Afgan.

This stuff show scare us. I have been reading people say that we might have another attack on US soil in the not so distance future....ie: 9/11 type thing. Again it might not be as huge as the trade center.. but they are predicting a terrorist attack on US soil. I HOPE NOT... but they think the showing so far by this administration and the screw up happening will make some groups think the USA is weak and will try something STUPID. Again... I hope not.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something else to think about what is going on in Afghanistan....

1. Where were our INTEL committee heads on this one? Or what will they do?? Schiff???? Other congress people???

- They tried to impeach Trump twice over a phone call and things. Yet here is direct intel of how Biden and generals screwed up on this one.

2. Our generals screwing up on this one? Yes Miley was hired by Trump so you can say he has some blame by this... which is true... HIRED THE WRONG MAN. But why did he not listen to INTEL that was out? So again... MORE INTEL SCREW UPS.

3. This seems just like the INTEL that was at the Capitol on Jan 6th.... The intel stated be ready something could happen... YET SOMEONE GAVE ORDERS TO NOT ASK FOR HELP.... WHO? So with this one.... WHY DIDN"T ANYONE LISTEN TO THE INTEL.... All the way from Generals, President, Presidents Advisors, Congress people (you know they are the oversight of the President), VP, VP Advisors, etc. Yes you could include any Republican Elected officials who ignored this INTEL.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They didn't listen to the intelligence because what is happening is what some wanted, and dementia Joe gets the blame. Someone ( best bet Obama) wanted to give all the weapons to the Taliban. They also wanted to leave Americans behind so they can pay billions to the Taliban. Trump woukd say give them or we fry you in bacon grease and he would have blown up anything we left behind.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Pelosi blocked anyone reading the names of the people who were killed in the Afghanistan bombing last week....

WHY?????

Why in the H... would she do this? honestly... uke: uke:

Also coming out.... Bidens National Sec. Advisory says that the administratin might give direct aid to the TALIBAN...

I can't even make all of this up. What the hell is happening with out elected officials.

I will say this.... if he is doing this in "hopes" that the Taliban will then become the stable force in Afghanistan and what not. WELL MAKE THEM PROVE IT BEFORE SHELLING OUT MONEY TO THEM!!!! They have been the head of terrorist acts around the world for years... you want to "fund" them. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I goofed in a previous post. I ment to say remember how disrespectful Obama was of Israel not Iran. He bows to Muslim leaders.


----------

